# My Harley



## lindalou (Apr 7, 2009)

I lost Harley yesterday. He had cancer and was a happy boy to the end even though he was hurting. I can't believe how much this hurts. I miss him so much. I don't know what I'll do without him.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i am so sorry for your lost.We was a very handsome boy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your loss of Harley. He was a very handsome boy. I can see why you miss him so. Having been in your shoes several times before I can relate to the pain and sense of loss you are feeling. I hope when the time is right you open your home to another golden. In my case a golden puppy really turned me around.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Harley. by that smile on his face, he looks like he had a great life with you.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. He is a beautiful boy and he looks so happy. I hope you have a lot of happy memories.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss! Harley was a beautiful boy and I'm sure there is a huge hole in your heart right now. Godspeed sweet Harley!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Harley. Someone said it hurts so much because they love us so unconditionally and give us their all. So with that gone it leaves such a void. I pray that your memories and the love you shared will help you with the pain. 
So many of us have lost our pups and know the pain you are going thru.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss of that beautiful boy. I lost my golden girl, KayCee to cancer last May 25 and yesterday had a lump removed my golden girl Honey's leg and am waiting on the histopath report to fid out if it is cancer or not. Lost my old Irish Setter to bone cancer 12 years ago. I know exactly how you feel and it hurts so much more than you would ever think it could. But with time it does get better.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your Beautiful boy. So many of us have felt the horrible pain you are feeling now, and my heart just breaks for you. I just wish there was something more I could say to ease your pain. When you are ready, maybe another Sweetheart will enter your life when you feel in your heart the time is right. Rest in Peace Sweet Harley....you have given your family so many precious memories, and so much love.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Harley*

I am SO SORRY about Harley-you will see him again at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read that you've lost Harley. A lot of us here know the pain you're feeling know and I hope you come to the GRF for comfort and solace.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Harley - he looked a beautiful boy.

Run free and sleep softly Harley


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I cannot tell you how sorry I am for Harley's passing. The pain and loneliness and emptiness without your best friend is staggering. Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you. and we are here for you.... most of us have lost a best friend and can listen and pray and send hugs

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read about the loss of Harley. What a handsome boy he was.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry about Harley -what a beautiful happy boy. You will see him again. Play hard at the bridge sweet Harley.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I am so, so sorry for your loss of Harley. He was a very handsome boy! Like so many here, I know the immense pain you are feeling. Perhaps one day you will open your heart and home to another special Golden.
{{{Hugs to You}}}

R.I.P. Sweet Harley


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I lost my golden boy Gage to cancer in January 2008. They do steal our hearts, don't they? Take comfort in knowing that Harley is at peace, not in pain, and running free at the Bridge as he waits faithfully for his reunion with you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed & Love


----------



## Phil_St_George (Sep 12, 2006)

Im so sorry and know how you are feeling. WE lost our beautiful 13 yr old Tess on 27/04/09. It's so very painful I know, we are holding onto the happy, funny memories of Tess though the pain is so raw at the moment. We are thinking of you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Harley looked so happy and handsome. And try to remember that the love you shared will always be there. Many here have walked in your shoes, and we will always be here if you want to share stories, post pictures, or just vent. Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry about the loss of your boy, he was very handsome. When I lost my Sam, I found comfort in wrapping myself in his memory. It helped cover the huge void left in my life. I also started a journal and wrote Sam's life story. This was very helpful. It gave my grief an outlet and brought back memories of the little things I'd forgotten.

I hope you're finding some comfort in your memories too.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Harley was a beautiful dog!


----------

